# Lake



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

A solo piano litlle piece using one of Schönberg's series (from Op. 25 Prelude)


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-417172164%2Flake-lh-copia

SCORE:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nournkhhte9nfno/LAKE_LH%20copia%20-%20SCORE.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I enjoyed it! Well done.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Very nice work! I like how you combined serial techniques with some aspects of tonality. The piece has a C-major feel to it, which works nicely with the row that you've chosen. Although your actual row is borrowed from Schoenberg, your tonal use of serialism actually reminds me of Berg more than Schoenberg. I hope to hear more of your pieces--keep on posting!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Why do modern composers always have to sound like I've heard it all before.


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Why do modern composers always have to sound like I've heard it all before.


What would you consider different, fresh or new?
I'm curious.


----------

